# coretemp6: critical temperature detected, suggest system shutdown



## mnd999 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi all,

The last few times I've tried to do a world build (I like to keep up with -STABLE), I've seen a number of the following messages in my syslog:

```
coretemp6: critical temperature detected, suggest system shutdown
```
I'm impatient, so I tend to do a *make -j20 buildworld* which does stress the system quite a lot but even so, I'm not sure I believe the messages as I haven't experienced any instability. Unfortunately, I wasn't looking at the thermal sensors at the time.

I'm running a Core i7 920, with an Asus P6T deluxe motherboard so it should be reasonably standard kit. I have the coretemp(4) and aibs(4) modules loaded, and powerd(8) running in adaptive mode. I also have the following hints, but I can't remember why.

```
hint.p4tcc.0.disabled=1
hint.acpi_throttle.0.disabled=1
```

Does anyone here have an experience in diagnosing these issues? Obviously, I don't want to melt my CPU but I'd like to get to the bottom of why I'm seeing these slightly worrying messages.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 17, 2012)

In my experience when the temperature gets to a critical level it will beep and display a message on the console that temperature has reached a critical level, along with the temperature it's reached (I've seen it 100C and higher), and that it's going to shut down in 1 minute, or that the temperature has gotten sufficiently high enough that it's become a safety issue for the machine components and it shuts itself down automatically. 

My old laptop with a 1.2GHz Celeron and 256MB RAM would run hot with FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE and would occasionally shut itself down while compiling a port. I even tried pointing a fan on it to keep it from overheating, which did cool it off enough to keep it from shutting down.

None of my other machines have ever gotten that hot.


----------

